# Clamav komplett deaktivieren/deinstallieren?



## andy0815 (11. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,  ich versuche seit ein paar Tagen auf einem vServer (512MB RAM) auf einem Debian Lenny ISPConfig + Roundcube usw. zu installieren. So weit hat das alles auch schon mal geklappt. Jedoch habe ich jetzt nach der Installation ein Problem mit dem Virenscanner clamav festgestellt. Der Virenscanner startet nicht, bzw. bricht ab mit folgender Fehlermeldung (aus der Clamav-Protokolldatei):

```
Fri Feb 11 01:27:19 2011 -> +++ Started at Fri Feb 11 01:27:19 2011
Fri Feb 11 01:27:19 2011 -> clamd daemon 0.96.5 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: i386, CPU: i486)
Fri Feb 11 01:27:19 2011 -> Log file size limit disabled.
Fri Feb 11 01:27:19 2011 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Fri Feb 11 01:27:19 2011 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Fri Feb 11 01:27:23 2011 -> Loaded 882213 signatures.
Fri Feb 11 01:27:24 2011 -> LOCAL: Unix socket file /var/run/clamav/clamd.ctl
Fri Feb 11 01:27:24 2011 -> LOCAL: Setting connection queue length to 15
Fri Feb 11 01:27:24 2011 -> ERROR: daemonize() failed: Cannot allocate memory
Fri Feb 11 01:27:24 2011 -> Socket file removed.
Fri Feb 11 01:34:36 2011 -> +++ Started at Fri Feb 11 01:34:36 2011
Fri Feb 11 01:34:36 2011 -> clamd daemon 0.96.5 (OS: linux-gnu, ARCH: i386, CPU: i486)
Fri Feb 11 01:34:36 2011 -> Log file size limit disabled.
Fri Feb 11 01:34:36 2011 -> Reading databases from /var/lib/clamav
Fri Feb 11 01:34:36 2011 -> Not loading PUA signatures.
Fri Feb 11 01:34:39 2011 -> ERROR: Malformed database
```
Ok, die Version ist wohl nicht die neuste, die neuste Version ist wohl 0.97, aber auch die Updateversuche meinerseits brechen mit folgender Meldung ab:

```
Preconfiguring packages ...
Selecting previously deselected package clamav.
(Reading database ... 29569 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking clamav (from .../clamav_0.96.5+dfsg-1.1_i386.deb) ...
Preparing to replace clamav-base 0.96.5+dfsg-1.1 (using .../clamav-base_0.96.5+dfsg-1.1_all.deb) ...
Unpacking replacement clamav-base ...
Preparing to replace clamav-daemon 0.96.5+dfsg-1.1 (using .../clamav-daemon_0.96.5+dfsg-1.1_i386.deb) ...
Stopping ClamAV daemon: clamd.
Unpacking replacement clamav-daemon ...
Processing triggers for man-db ...
Setting up clamav (0.96.5+dfsg-1.1) ...
Setting up clamav-base (0.96.5+dfsg-1.1) ...
Setting up clamav-daemon (0.96.5+dfsg-1.1) ...
Starting ClamAV daemon: clamd LibClamAV Error: mpool_malloc(): Can't allocate memory (262144 bytes).
LibClamAV Error: cli_loadmd5: Problem parsing database at line 260129
LibClamAV Error: Can't load main.mdb: Can't allocate memory
LibClamAV Error: cli_tgzload: Can't load main.mdb
LibClamAV Error: Can't load /var/lib/clamav/main.cvd: Malformed database
ERROR: Malformed database
 failed!
```
Ich glaube, das der Server einfach zu wenig Speicher hat und deswegen die Fehlermeldung "Can't allocate memory (262144 bytes)." bringt. 

Irgendwie habe ich auch keine Lust mehr mich mit dem blöden Clamav rumzuärgern. Daher meine Frage: kann man den nicht für das ISPconfig3 komplett deaktivieren? Oder deinstallieren... abschalten... killen.. irgendsowas? 

Die Mails laufen jetzt nämlich auch in der Warteschlange auf und gehen weder raus noch rein weil

```
(host 127.0.0.1[127.0.0.1] said: 451 4.5.0 Error in processing,  id=06988-02, virus_scan FAILED: virus_scan: ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED:   (in reply to end of DATA command))
```
 und 
	
	



```
ALL VIRUS SCANNERS FAILED: ClamAV-clamscan av-scanner FAILED:  /usr/bin/clamscan unexpected exit 2, output="WARNING: Ignoring  deprecated option --disable-summary 451-4.5.0 LibClamAV Error:  mpool_malloc(): Can't allocate memory (262144 bytes).
```
Oder gibts vielleicht noch ne schlanke Alternative zu Clamav?

Der Clamav-daemon startet übrigens gerade auch nicht, mit selbiger Fehlermeldung wie beim Installieren... deshalb: kann man ihn irgendwie sicher entfernen und ISPconfig sagen, es soll die Mails einfach nicht mehr scannen?

Danke schon mal im Voraus für Eure Hilfe...


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Der Befehl zum deinstallieren von clamav ist:

apt-get remove clamav-daemon clamav-freshclam clamav-base


----------



## andy0815 (11. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

danke für die schnelle Antwort. Werde ich heute Abend mal ausprobieren.
Wenn Clamav dann so deinstalliert wurde, weiss dann ISPconfig auch, das es nicht mehr da ist, oder stellt das dann nur fest, das Virenscan nicht möglich ist und produziert weiterhin Fehler?


----------



## Till (11. Feb. 2011)

Du musst in ispconfig nichts weiter einstellen.


----------



## andy0815 (12. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

erstmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe. Ich habe den clamav deinstalliert, aber irgendwie lief das ganze dann doch nicht richtig. Ich hab mal nachgeschaut, es sind auch noch nicht mal 512 MB RAM sondern nur 256 MB RAM (zugesichert) und virtuelle 512 MB... ich bin der Meinung, der Server ist dann doch nicht geeignet für einen Mailserver. Ich habs also auf diesem Server aufgegeben und mir einen Testserver bei S4y (auch vServer, aber mit 1 GB zugesichertem RAM) geholt, da alles noch mal von vorne installiert und... es läuft. Wahnsinn. Hat zwar auch etwas gedauert (Probleme mit pure-ftp auf vServer gehabt usw.), aber jetzt läuft die Kiste und sogar der FTP. 

Ah, apropos ClamAV: auf dem neuen Server ist auch wieder clamav 0.96 installiert... über upgrade hat er den bisher noch nicht auf 0.97 geupdatet ... die entsprechende Änderung in der source.list habe ich gemacht, auch ein update/upgrade versucht, aber bisher wurde der clamav noch nicht auf die Version 0.97 angehoben. Passiert das dann automatisch, wenn die entsprechenden Pakete bereitgestellt werden, oder muss man das Update manuell machen?


----------



## Laubie (13. Feb. 2011)

MAn kann die Updates ueber nen cronjob laufen lassen.
Würde ich aber nie so machen.

Dein ISPConfig gibt dir ne Meldung, wenn es neue updates gibt.
Dann kansnte die immer noch über aptitude safe-upgrade installieren.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## andy0815 (13. Feb. 2011)

Hallo Laubie,

mit Updates meinte ich nicht die Updates der virendefinitionen für clamav, das macht ja freshclam schon.. ich meinte explizit die Programmversion von Clamav und die updatet sich ja nicht automatisch mit.


----------



## Laubie (13. Feb. 2011)

genau die meinte ich auch.

Wenn die Macher von debian die 0.97 genug getestet haben, dann verteilen sie das update über dei volatile-Quellen und noch später über die normalen.

Dann zeigt dir ISPConfig an, dass dein System nicht mehr aktuelle ist.

Dann kannste die neue version über aptitude installieren.

Aber kein Streß! Dein Virenscanner läuft schon komplett. Es gibt halt nur ne neue Scan-Engine. Die Virendefinition ist trotzdem stets aktuell.

Grüße
Laubie


----------



## andy0815 (13. Feb. 2011)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## andy0815 (20. Feb. 2011)

Auch dieses Projekt ist bei mir abgeschlossen. Die Probleme mit dem ClamAV lagen wirklich an dem wenigen Arbeitsspeicher des Servers. So wie es aussieht gilt folgendes: 512 MB RAM sollte der Webserver mindestens haben, auf dem der Mailserver mit ClamAV laufen soll, besser sind 1 GB und was noch mehr ist, ist natürlich noch besser...

Danke jedenfalls noch mal für die Hilfe hier im Forum.


----------

